# Bleeding before EC



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm panicking....my donor is due for EC on Monday but I've started bleeding this morning.  Does this mean its game over for me? 

I am assuming that they will continue with donors EC tomorrow - will they just freeze them?

I spoke to the clinic this morning and they want to scan and do bloods on Monday to see whats going on, but wondered if anyone else has been in the same situation?


Thanks


L x


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi

Not sure if it is the same situation, but in my second cycle I bled before EC, clinic told me to increase medication and it stopped. I had a scan to check lining and transfer went ahead as planned.

I should add that it wasn't loads of bleeding.

Good luck

LP


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know.

It's very strange I started this morning just brown bleeding and I was expecting it to turn into AF but there has been no red blood. 

I'm hoping it will stop and they won't cancel the cycle.


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Woken up this morning and it's getting a bit redder (sorry tmi!) 

Very sad  

Thinking the worse


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully your clinic will have some good news or be able to help.


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

just thought I would pop by and let you know that I won't be transferring this week. 

They went ahead with Donor EC yesterday and collected 12 eggs which all fertilised. But I was bleeding quite heavily by yesterday and the lining had shrunk from 7mm to 4.5mm - so it would have been silly to continue. 

Looking to have a natural cycle over the next couple of months - which maybe better as I struggled with the drugs this time around. 

Sad as it was so close - but good news for some frozen embies!


----------



## Lollipoppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Good to hear from you. Glad you have some frozen embies. Frustrating to have to wait though. Good luck in the future.


----------

